# Tie Fighter in scale w/ Proshop X-wing



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

I scored an AMT Proshop X-Wing and would like to find a Tie Fighter to display with it.

I have gotten the impression that the Proshop X-Wing is around 1:35 and the Revell snap Tie Fighter (http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Fighter-Snap-Revell/dp/B006VYFAJ0) is perhaps about that but I am not sure. 


Can anyone confirm?


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

That's what it looks like to me, the pilots are the same size. SW kits are all over the place scale-wise, I guess close enough is good enough.

That Revell TIE is a great kit too, I hope their upcoming X-Wing is just as good.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

robn1 said:


> That's what it looks like to me, the pilots are the same size. SW kits are all over the place scale-wise, I guess close enough is good enough.
> 
> That Revell TIE is a great kit too, I hope their upcoming X-Wing is just as good.


I'll will then be definitely picking up that Tie model then as a companion piece. Appreciate the info, sounds like what I was looking for. The Amazon description says "painted plastic parts". Painted, is that right or just molded in color?

I've always though it would be cool to have from Star Wars and classic Battlestar Galactica all the fighter models displayed in approximately the same scale. It sounds like the AMT Proshop X-wing, Revell snap Tie Fighter, and upcoming Moebius Viper and Cylon Raider models will all be in about 1:32 or 1:35 scale I believe. Look like it will be doable now.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The AMT X Wing is much smaller than 1/35. Based on the figure and size of the cockpit it is more like 1/48. There was just another thread here about the scale of the kit. 

Another web site lists it as 1/43 scale.

The Revell kits have pre painted parts sort of like AMT Pro shop pre painted cars or the Polar Lights TV Batmobile with the painted figures and painted body.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> The AMT X Wing is much smaller than 1/35. Based on the figure and size of the cockpit it is more like 1/48. There was just another thread here about the scale of the kit.
> 
> Another web site lists it as 1/43 scale.


But isn't the AMT Proshop X-Wing version larger than the standard AMT X-Wing offering? The Proshop X-wing is listed at around 14" in length (don't have my kit yet but so referenced here: http://www.fx-sabers.com/forum/index.php?topic=15794.0). I've read the actual X-Wing is supposed to be what 42' in length (504").
Correct me if my math is off but with the actual 504" and the model 14", isn't the scale 1:36 for the Proshop version? 




djnick66 said:


> The Revell kits have pre painted parts sort of like AMT Pro shop pre painted cars or the Polar Lights TV Batmobile with the painted figures and painted body.


Per Kenlee's photo of the Tie, the prepainting looks pretty good.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AFAIK the Pro SHop kit is the old glue kit that came out with the Darth Vader Tie Fighter in the 70s. It's larger than the small snap together kit that came out later. But its still small. I guess you can say its any scale you want but the figure and R2 unit are 1/48ish scale. You couldn't fit a 1/32 scale figure it it for sure as the figure's shoulders would be wider than the canopy.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

kenlee said:


> Actually the AMT Pro-Shop X-wing is a larger kit than the original MPC version, It comes with a base that has a sound card, the model has lights motorized wings and motorized opening canopy. A very nice model.


I bought this kit years ago, then didn't build it, and sold it (and here I am rebuying it). I do remember that the fuselage piece seemed fairly long. I also had an Estes Maxi Brute X-wing rocket kit at the time (which supposedy the same size as the studio model) and the proshop didn't seem all that much smaller.

My understanding is the Proshop is the largest styrene X-Wing version. A SS resin kit and the Estes maxi brute model rocket are larger of course.

I seem to recall the Proshop X-wing came out around the late 80's to early 90's.

The fine molds X-wings would certainly beat it in accuracy but not size. Examples I've seen of various buildups look pretty darn nice including the photo you attached.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sparky said:


> ...I have gotten the impression that the Proshop X-Wing is around 1:35 and the Revell snap Tie Fighter (http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Fighter-Snap-Revell/dp/B006VYFAJ0) is perhaps about that but I am not sure.
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


The Revell Germany website states the TIE Fighter kit is 1:65 scale; I have no idea how accurate that is.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> The Revell Germany website states the TIE Fighter kit is 1:65 scale; I have no idea how accurate that is.


That must be a smaller kit. The pilot in mine is definitely 1/35-1/32ish. The box top says "SnapTite", not Easy Kit.

The upcoming X-Wing is listed as 1/30, so at least in the same scale range. If they do as good a job as the TIE they would make a great display pair.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robn1 said:


> That must be a smaller kit. The pilot in mine is definitely 1/35-1/32ish. The box top says "SnapTite", not Easy Kit...


The size difference is due to the fact that they measure everything in centimeters instead of inches. :lol:

But seriously, according to their website Revell Germany produced three TIE Fighter kits--a "pocket" EasyKit in 1:110 scale, an "EasyKit" in 1:65 scale, and a "SnapTite" kit also in 1:65 scale; the only notable difference between the last two being the "EasyKit" is 30 pieces, and the "SnapTite" kit is 34 pieces. It seems odd that they would produce two versions of the same kit in the same scale with different part counts, so I'd guess one of the stated scales is incorrect.


----------



## SusieQ (Nov 24, 2012)

Here is a side by side of the Pro Shop X-Wing pilot and the TIE pilot. They look pretty close to me.


----------



## SusieQ (Nov 24, 2012)

If you want a much more accurate 1/35 X-Wing and can find one (or even afford it), the Kotobukiya version beats the Proshop version hands down.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

The Pro-Shop was an all new tooled kit amd not the original Luke Skywalker X-Wing. It is larger and as stated has a sound card. Mine is buried in the stash somewhere but it is definitely bigger than the original X-Wing and my Fine Molds 1/48 version....

Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I didn't realize it was an all new kit. But, every review of it online says its the worst X-Wing kit produced. It doesn't look real hot for sure.


----------

